
Future versions of macOS won’t include scripting language runtimes by default - latexr
From the macOS 10.15 Beta Release Notes:<p>&gt; Scripting language runtimes such as Python, Ruby, and Perl are included in macOS for compatibility with legacy software. Future versions of macOS won’t include scripting language runtimes by default, and might require you to install additional packages. If your software depends on scripting languages, it’s recommended that you bundle the runtime within the app. (49764202)<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.apple.com&#x2F;documentation&#x2F;macos_release_notes&#x2F;macos_10_15_beta_release_notes
======
NikkiA
From the list of 'OMG they're doing what?!' that comes up on apple, this is
probably the least heinous, the runtimes they bundle are so horribly out of
date no-one really depends on them being present for anything more significant
than 1-2 line scripts, which could probably be rewritten in AppleScript or
Bash anyway. Pretty much anything of worth always says 'First, get python from
...'

~~~
fredthomsen
True, but it's aggrevating that Apple never bothered to do this properly
themselves. Plenty of developers have macbooks and I would think it's enough
market share for them to ship newer versions or at least heavily support
homebrew.

------
gshdg
Annoyingly, Homebrew installation (one of the best ways to get these scripting
languages installed) assumes you already have Ruby installed. I wonder if
they’ll finally rewrite the install script in pure Bash.

------
skunkworker
Anyone I know who does serious development work never uses the default
runtimes anyway. It's always best to just install RVM/rbenv, anaconda etc and
configure it yourself.

~~~
todd8
You’re right, but this is a bit irritating. Whenever I’m in need of a
calculator on someone’s Mac I just start python in a terminal and type in
expressions to be evaluated. It was nice to be able to find it on any Mac and
so much nicer than clicking on a calculator’s GUI buttons.

I can use the bc command instead (it’s an old Unix command) but it’s far less
handy. See it’s man page.

There’s also dc, the even less used reverse Polish notation calculator. It is
a standard Unix command that predates bc.

The dc “language” is older than the C, Awk, Perl, or any other programming
language still found on Unix systems. It is written in C’s predecessor, the
language B.

You can tell that bc and dc are early Unix commands from their names, just two
characters long.

~~~
Austin_Conlon
Spotlight search is pretty neat as a calculator. Command-Space then type your
expression.

------
allwein
I think this is a great idea, security-wise. I prefer my installations to have
as few attack vectors as possible. So having as few things enabled/installed
by default is awesome.

------
new4thaccount
One really nice thing about Linux is that Perl, Awk, and Python are installed
on most versions and I can script without thinking about it.

~~~
RayDonnelly
And that is also awful in so many other ways.

~~~
Something1234
How so? Other than being when all you have are scripting languages everything
looks like a nail.

